# b43 WLAN does not work cause of ssb Error

## WuDDjA

My Notebook

HP Pavilion DV9660EG

I need the 2.6.24 kernel because of my SATA Controller

I need the git sources because of my nvidia driver

So i have the git-sources-2.6.24_rc5-git7

but my b43 module does not load cause of an ssb module error

My Dmesg

#Modprobe b43

```
ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

WARNING: at drivers/ssb/main.c:883 ssb_tmslow_reject_bitmask()

Pid: 9029, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-rc5-git7 #1

 [<f9acc7b8>] ssb_tmslow_reject_bitmask+0x4b/0x56 [ssb]

 [<f9acce73>] ssb_device_is_enabled+0x9/0x2d [ssb]

 [<f9ace915>] ssb_pcicore_init+0x11/0x35 [ssb]

 [<f9acc58c>] ssb_attach_queued_buses+0x86/0x267 [ssb]

 [<f9ace10b>] ssb_pci_xtal+0x1ce/0x1eb [ssb]

 [<f9acca97>] ssb_bus_register+0x113/0x176 [ssb]

 [<f9acda21>] ssb_pci_get_invariants+0x0/0x29d [ssb]

 [<f9accb59>] ssb_bus_pcibus_register+0x24/0x47 [ssb]

 [<c02dc4c5>] pci_set_master+0x51/0x55

 [<f9ace231>] ssb_pcihost_probe+0x5e/0x89 [ssb]

 [<c02ddf99>] pci_device_probe+0x36/0x57

 [<c0344960>] driver_probe_device+0xde/0x15c

 [<c02d2ba3>] kobject_uevent_env+0x350/0x374

 [<c0344a75>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x87

 [<c0344ac7>] __driver_attach+0x52/0x87

 [<c0343f51>] bus_for_each_dev+0x33/0x55

 [<c03447c7>] driver_attach+0x16/0x18

 [<c0344a75>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x87

 [<c03441fc>] bus_add_driver+0x6d/0x197

 [<c02de0d5>] __pci_register_driver+0x48/0x74

 [<f9799040>] ssb_modinit+0x40/0x56 [ssb]

 [<c0135bfb>] blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x17/0x1a

 [<c013ff49>] sys_init_module+0x14bf/0x15e2

 [<c0162e69>] do_sync_read+0xc7/0x10a

 [<c03443a7>] bus_register+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c0103dd2>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5f/0x85

 =======================

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0
```

What can i do

----------

## trs998

I'm using 2.4.26_rc6 vanilla-sources, with the same problem. (ndiswrapper didn't work for me, and I know the ..24 kernel improves wireless to tantalisingly close, so am trying with native driver instead!)

I have a ati card, and am not using git.

Wireless chipset is a Broadcom 4312 rev. 2

There is a note on this b43 guide saying that a patch is needed for the b43 with 2.6.24 here: bcm43xx-dev mailing list

Am going to try this: http://www.mail-archive.com/bcm43xx-dev@lists.berlios.de/msg05748.html

And will keep you informed.

My kernel error (mostly showing that this doesn't seem to be git-dependant)

```
Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Clockevents: could not switch to one-shot mode:<6>Clockevents: could not switch to one-shot mode: lapic is not functional.

Could not switch to high resolution mode on CPU 1

 lapic is not functional.

Could not switch to high resolution mode on CPU 0

WARNING: at drivers/ssb/main.c:883 ssb_tmslow_reject_bitmask()

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.24-rc6-ElNino #4

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff8041fede>] ssb_tmslow_reject_bitmask+0x4a/0x53

 [<ffffffff804206e9>] ssb_device_is_enabled+0xf/0x3b

 [<ffffffff80422395>] ssb_pcicore_init+0x19/0x4a

 [<ffffffff8041fc75>] ssb_attach_queued_buses+0x9a/0x274

 [<ffffffff80421329>] ssb_pci_get_invariants+0x0/0x2b7

 [<ffffffff80420252>] ssb_bus_register+0x12b/0x19a

 [<ffffffff8042032b>] ssb_bus_pcibus_register+0x2a/0x4b

 [<ffffffff80421be4>] ssb_pcihost_probe+0x6f/0x9f

 [<ffffffff80330ab3>] pci_device_probe+0x4c/0x74

 [<ffffffff8038079d>] driver_probe_device+0xf6/0x17f

 [<ffffffff8038093c>] __driver_attach+0x6f/0xaf

 [<ffffffff803808cd>] __driver_attach+0x0/0xaf

 [<ffffffff803808cd>] __driver_attach+0x0/0xaf

 [<ffffffff8037fb68>] bus_for_each_dev+0x43/0x6e

 [<ffffffff8037fee8>] bus_add_driver+0x77/0x1be

 [<ffffffff80330c4d>] __pci_register_driver+0x58/0x8a

 [<ffffffff80684460>] ssb_modinit+0x45/0x5d

 [<ffffffff8066a61d>] kernel_init+0x162/0x2d2

 [<ffffffff8020c448>] child_rip+0xa/0x12

 [<ffffffff8066a4bb>] kernel_init+0x0/0x2d2

 [<ffffffff8020c43e>] child_rip+0x0/0x12

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:30:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: d0400000-d05fffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-c7ffffff

```

----------

## trs998

kernel patch works!

Assuming you have /usr/src/linux linked to your chosen ..24 kernel:

put patch_2.6.24_for_4311_2 in /usr/src/linux

patch : -p1 means strip leading component of filename (which we want, as we're in /usr/src/linux, and don't necessarily use the same rc of the 2.6.24 as the patchmaker)

patch : --dry-run is a good option if you're unsure - it'll show you what would happen (think --pretend) 

```

cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 <patch_2.6.24_for_4311_2

make clean

make all modules_install

```

After moving the kernel to boot, rebooting, and modprobing b43, my interface popped up and worked. The ssb error in the kernel did not happen (mine was happening on boot, then the b43 module would load and do nothing when i loaded it)

Now the b43 module loads silently as before, but works where it did nothing before.

For me at least, this is SOLVED!

----------

## WuDDjA

After some days it works for me too with this patch.

I think they said that support for 4311 will first be added in 2.6.25.

But for me its

SOLVED

----------

## mmike

for me it only works every 5th boot or so,  all other times it kernel panics and freezes the system

----------

## WuDDjA

Could you add your Kernel Panic log?

What kernel are you using?

----------

## mmike

the latest zen-sources branch master-devel

but i think this comes from upstream.

so where do i find the panic log if the system freezes?

----------

## WuDDjA

try usin the latest git sources

if it works its a zen bug

----------

## mmike

it also freezes with latest checkout from wireless-git  :Sad: 

----------

## gi1242

Works for me (tm). Thanks for a link to the patch. For some reason, linuxwireless only mentioned the NEED for the patch, but did not provide an actual link to the patch!

This makes be very very happy. Thanks again,

GI

----------

